# It’s Back…No Trolls!!!



## Maskadeo (Aug 25, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/254954627711?campid=5335809022


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2021)

Strange listing... More photos of the catalog then the bike.... No Trolls


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 25, 2021)

You just can’t say, Yadkinville, North Carolina, without a slight southern accent.
It just rolls off your tongue that way.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 25, 2021)

_deep in the woods of North Carolina.  The sound of an old rocking chair is drowned out by the abrupt slam of wooden screen door_

*son*----_runs out to the porch_*"PAW!!  There's some shenanigans a-foot with yer online fleamarket-y ad!

seller*----_squints eyes and grabs shovel_ *"....trolls....."*


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2021)

I think we know who the troll is!


----------



## bloo (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

Here is a troll I would love to meet...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 26, 2021)

Curious to say the least. A lot of good stuff posted by this seller, but the writeups look like done by all different people ? Some coherent, some ramble. I'm guessing seller must be consign house that you submit to. Explain a few things like number of sales and feedback. That could be a positive in this case to know the transaction is handled by someone besides the actual owner who seems a little scary...


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 26, 2021)

The dude,  obviously, is personally inviting 'Trolls. Writes like a moron and tops it off cursing. An open target to get himself banned.

And if he's owned it 35 years? Then, he is who did the crappy; looks like a Royce Union' repaint and for sure repainted the fender tips  so, lying too.

Tring to pull the wool over eyes with that photo nonsense,

Yet, gets honors for the dumbest description I ebber seen:
_"owned for 35 years,its complete prewar fat tire bike,needs complete restoration,tires hold air but for how long,not sure original paint but exact scheem,has a prewar speedometer ,i was attacked again by bike trolls,had 2240 views and 9 watchers till attack today...............may ship..............you get this original item from bike store to listing all bikes,i have to raise price due to i dont wanna fnkn sell price lol  i just sold a 1935 indian parts dealer book for 465.00 ,it sold like everythimng i dont wanna sell for 21 years"_


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 28, 2021)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Curious to say the least. A lot of good stuff posted by this seller, but the writeups look like done by all different people ? Some coherent, some ramble. I'm guessing seller must be consign house that you submit to. Explain a few things like number of sales and feedback. That could be a positive in this case to know the transaction is handled by someone besides the actual owner who seems a little scary...



I just bought a killer early board track racing photo from this gentleman.  He has being selling on Ebay for over 20 years hence the number of feedbacks.  He was a great sport with the photograph I bought and threw in a couple extra pictures for free.  Again a huge thanks to Jesse McCauley and Walter for tipping me off on this piece.


----------



## Schwinny (Aug 28, 2021)

Or maybe he's just gone over the edge and there's been no-one there to catch him.
I suspect someone else I know of this happening to. One year later, different person now delusional, now forgetful to a fault and shunning everyone. 
Paranoid and delusional?


----------

